# Another EU passaround? Anyone interested in trying a Kruška 265mm Honyaky Gyuto?



## childermass

Hi fellow EU members.

As I'm having troubles selling that beastly Kruška Honyaki (WTS - /WTT Kruška Forge 265mm Honyaki Gyuto (EU) -another price drop, open for offers-) I thought maybe it's partly because nobody is yet familiar with this little known Slovenian maker.

So here's a thought (not a new one I have to admit): Why not try to pursue some of you to try that knife for a little fee  .
I would say if I get at least 10 people into this it should be fine, entry fees would then be something like 55€, definitely not more. The more people join the less it would cost everyone. After the passaround is over I could have the blade restored and polished if necessary and would raffle it among those interested.

Regarding value of the knife: I talked to the maker recently and he would sell this knife at around 800€ unpolished (80€ per inch of finished blade).

Please let me know here who would be interested and I can work out some details. Feel free to express interest even if there is a minimum participants number/maximum fee for you, I will talk to everyone individually before anything starts.
Let's see how this works out, I will just wait what happens within let's say a week and then make a decision.


----------

